# 11-12 lifted f250



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Need some help from someone who owns one. I am looking at buying a new powerstroke and throwing a 6 inch lift with 35's on it. I need to make sure it will still fit in the garage after it is lifted, I have roughly 94" of clearance, anyone who has one in this configuration can you please give me a measurement from the ground to the top of the cab. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Don't think it's gonna fit , 

I did a leveling kit on mine and that didn't even fit.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

My stock 03 4x4 doesnt clear I don't think.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

With all due respect, why 35 inchers? With that much lift, those are going to be pretty small looking in my opinion. Are you aware the stock/OEM tires are just over 34 inches on the 4x4?

If you're concerned with clearance, why not go with a quality 4 inch lift and then put 35's on it? Will look a lot more balanced too. I have a 1 1/2 inch leveling kit and 1 inch rear lift and the stock tires already look a tad small.. As for height, I have a 7 foot opening (84 inches) in my garage and can fit with about 2 inches to spare - remember, I've got 1 1/2 leveling kit with a 1 inch rear lift. 

So thinking you will be fine with a 6 inch lift even when going with 37's... It's going to still be a little close though with around 2 inches clearance, maybe a tad more.


Folks, remember most garage door openings are 7 feet - 84 inches.. 

94 inches just shy of 8 feet.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its not going to fit. 

Chris- I have a 7" BDS lift on my truck, running 37x13.5-20'a. The 37's rub and it kills me. I'm going down to a 35" toyo open country AT. My BIL has a ford with a 6" on it with 35's and it looks great.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You're right. I went and looked at Tire Rack and the 35's are the better choice. I'm going to yank my leveling kit and replace with a true 2 1/2 suspension lift (progressive rate spring up front and either taller block or add a leaf) and then will be putting 35's on it. 35's definitely look and fit those huge wheel wells on the 2011's nicely.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok so nobody has an 11-12 with a 6" and 35's? Just looking for a measurement here guys, not really curious what you have that doesn't fit in your garage. Just interested if what I'm getting will fit in my garage, not trying to park it in your garage. Thanks.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok let me say it again the. My BIL has a ford 2011 250 with a 6" lift on 35 and it does not fit. 




Stuck to the op question


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Ok let me say it again the. My BIL has a ford 2011 250 with a 6" lift on 35 and it does not fit.
> 
> Stuck to the op question


Ok how tall is his garage? As stated in the original and the second question I have an eight foot garage, most are seven, I'm not trying to park in your brother in-laws garage, I'm trying to park in mine. I would really just like to know a height of the truck with the lift and tires.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I haven't taken s tape to his garage door. I do know I have a standard garage as my home is a little bit older than his. His door is wider and taller I know for sure. As far as an exact measurement, I have no clue. I
Do know his truck does not fit.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I have a 2011 F250 with 7" icon and 37's. Ive never measured it but id say its over 8ft tall. I know its not exactly what your looking for but so far its the closest comparison here. I work off shore and wont be home until Monday so if you still want to know the exact height on Monday i can measure it for you.

You didnt ask for our opinions but ill be the second to suggest a smaller lift like a 4" or leveling kit if you want to stay with 35's and try and park in the garage. a 6" lift is going to make the 35's look small. Let me know if I can help with the total truck height.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Measured my F250 - Leveling kit 1 1/2 inches sitting on stock 34's (which are currently 33 1/2 inches tall after 35k miles) and the highest part of the truck is 81 inches.

Follow closely.. Add 1 full inch for tires (remember it's cut in half for actual lift, not overall height)

81 plus 1 is 82.

Add a total of 7 inches for the actual lift - YES 7! because not all lifts are exact, some are more, some are less and it's always smart to guess higher than lower.

so... add 7 inches to 82 and you get 89... For good measure, round up to *~90 inches... *

So, I go back to my original reply to you. While I may not have that lift, or those tires, you can take a stock measurement and go from there. You stated 94 inches on the garage which is taller than average, as I stated you should have around 2 inches or more..

Later and you're welcome...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I had 37" on a 2 inch leveling lift, it looked sweet to me.

It's 2008 and no rubbing.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My 2012 is 80 inches stock on 34 inch tires.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I had 37" on a 2 inch leveling lift, it looked sweet to me.
> 
> It's 2008 and no rubbing.


That looks fantastic...


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I agree the Leveling kit and 35's looks good! Thats how my next one will be. Whenever that is...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Measured my F250 - Leveling kit 1 1/2 inches sitting on stock 34's (which are currently 33 1/2 inches tall after 35k miles) and the highest part of the truck is 81 inches.
> 
> Follow closely.. Add 1 full inch for tires (remember it's cut in half for actual lift, not overall height)
> 
> ...


Another great write up Chris, Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I would rethink your tire size. I'm running 35 12.50 r20 on stock 2012 truck


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Gonna be a rough ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

leadhead10 said:


> I have a 2011 F250 with 7" icon and 37's. Ive never measured it but id say its over 8ft tall. I know its not exactly what your looking for but so far its the closest comparison here. I work off shore and wont be home until Monday so if you still want to know the exact height on Monday i can measure it for you.
> 
> You didnt ask for our opinions but ill be the second to suggest a smaller lift like a 4" or leveling kit if you want to stay with 35's and try and park in the garage. a 6" lift is going to make the 35's look small. Let me know if I can help with the total truck height.


Thanks leadhead, that is what I am debating, whether to go with the 4 inch or the 6 inch. I'd appreciate the exact height, if not too much of a bother. I figured it would look better with 37's but I was told the 37's rub with a six inch. 4" is probably where I'm going to wind up heading, but would still like to know if I could clear the 6 inch. Thanks


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Thanks leadhead, that is what I am debating, whether to go with the 4 inch or the 6 inch. I'd appreciate the exact height, if not too much of a bother. I figured it would look better with 37's but I was told the 37's rub with a six inch. 4" is probably where I'm going to wind up heading, but would still like to know if I could clear the 6 inch. Thanks


That shouldn't be a problem. Ill be home Monday night and should be able to get it measured. I've been wanting to know the height of it anyways.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Ok let me say it again the. My BIL has a ford 2011 250 with a 6" lift on 35 and it does not fit.
> 
> Stuck to the op question


BTW just measured a 2011 with 6" lift and 37" tires, 88" tall, so it clears my gArage by 8" so...... Like I was originally trying to ask for, will it fit in my garage? Answer is yes.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Not gonna fit in the garage or a carwash w/ a 6" lift..... Thats why I went with level kit in front and rear. I am rolling 35" toyo Mt's and I can clear 7'.

I can fit in the garage, get truck washed and fit in most underground parking with about an inch or 3 to spar


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Fordzilla06 said:


> BTW just measured a 2011 with 6" lift and 37" tires, 88" tall, so it clears my gArage by 8" so...... Like I was originally trying to ask for, will it fit in my garage? Answer is yes.


Holy cow, you're a frickin genius!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm glad it fits... Hope the back spacing is right. Get the deemed tool out.. Might have to start trimming. I'm on 7" lift with 37... Oh sh1t... I'm off topic


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

i meant dremel tool....dangit... im off topic again...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fordzilla06 said:


> BTW just measured a 2011 with 6" lift and 37" tires, 88" tall, so it clears my gArage by 8" so...... Like I was originally trying to ask for, will it fit in my garage? Answer is yes.


custom built doors.... extra tall?? A standard door is 7' correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

He has custom doors!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

if you will take time to read, he stated he had 94" of clearance to get in his garage.


----------

